# (V) Iphone 4 neu mit 16 GB in schwarz



## DonLennschi (29. Juli 2011)

Moin Jungens, 

Ich möchte gerne ein unbenutztes Iphone 4 loswerden. 

Da ich Alice nutze und dies auch weiterhin möchte, kommt dieses Handy für mich nicht in Frage( da T-mobile Sim-Lock). 

Das Handy ist, bis auf die Tatsache, das es ausgepackt ist, in  ursprünglichem Zustand - also auch mit allem unbenutzten Zubehör etc. . 

Möchte gerne 400€ dafür haben - hier jibbet den Daddel-Freunde-Bonus, das Handy is auch bei kijiji, da aber für mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer sich also deshalb mit mir daten o.ä. möchte, der darf mir gerne eine pm schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 (Versendet wird für 6,90€)

edith verurteilt mich für meine ewigen Tippfehler.


----------

